# punch



## candy corn (Oct 23, 2010)

I am looking for a punch for Halloween, something warm, and with alcohol in it, any ideas?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Glögg is traditionally a Christmas / New Year's drink of Scandinavia, but I think you'll agree it would be suitable for Halloween in cooler climes than mine.

http://www.grouprecipes.com/23324/dianes-denmark-glog-punch.html


----------

